# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  С-75 на шасси ЗИЛ-157КД

## GUS

Кто-нибудь распологает какими- либо материалами или
ссылками именно на советский комплекс? Номера, маркировка тягача
и т.д.
С уважением.

----------

